# Magic Mouse : deconnexion intempestive



## Shak (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis la magic mouse avec le nouveau iMac 27'' mais je dois faire face à des problèmes de déconnexion intempestive.

Au début je croyais que c'était la batterie de la souris mais j'ai changé les piles hier (cela faisait 1 semaine que j'avais la souris) et le problème persiste sur mon macbook (noir).

En somme, je galere pour que la souris soit reconnue ensuite quand elle l'est, sans raison apparente elle se deconnecte. (l'intervalle d'utilisation peut etre de 5min ou de 10h)
Quand la connexion a été interrompue, pour la reconnecter ca devient une VRAIE galère (aucun appareil bluetooth de reconnu) ! En dessous de ma souris, la diode verte a tendance à ne plus clignoter quand le bug apparait.

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des problemes de bluetooth avec le macbook pro mais ce qui m'inquiete c'est que les symptomes sont les même sur mon iMac 27'' (tout neuf) et mon macbook noir (qui date de 3ans)

Mon iMac est sous Snow .L tandis que mon macbook noir tourne sous Leopard.
J'ai fais toutes les mises à jours
J'ai regardé si j'avais pas USB Overdrive d'installé. Apparement NON!



Merci pour votre aide


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Oui c'est vrai apparemment certains ont ce problème, et ça c'est arrangé en faisant un rejumelage.


----------



## Shak (31 Décembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai apparemment certains ont ce problème, et ça c'est arrangé en faisant un rejumelage.



Merci pour ta réponse.
Cependant pourrais tu préciser ce que tu entends par re-jumelage?
J'ai supprimé tous les périphériques qui étaient connus sous le panneau : préférence bluetooth (en activant le partage bluetooth dans le menu pref. system)  mais lorsque j'essai d'identifier un nouvel appareil bluetooth, la souris n'est simplement pas reconnue! (comme si elle n'était pas allumée: la diode verte ne s'allume pas sous la magic mouse).


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Ha oui alors, essaye de simplement redémarrer l'iMac, en redémarrant ils se peut qu'il va jumeler de lui même la souris, si ça ne va toujours pas à mon avis c'est un problème de la souris, parce que le même problème sur 2mac différent...


----------



## Shak (31 Décembre 2009)

J'ai le regret de constater que c'est bien la souris qui est défaillante.
Après redémarrage du macbook, de la souris (en enlevant les piles), elle ne s'allume toujours pas!

Bon&#8230; c'est parti pour le SAV!

Merci pour ton aide cependant choumou

ps: je suis tout de même très déçu d'Apple sur ce coup la!
Ca fait 2 semaines que je fais les magasin pour trouver la magic mouse (fnac toulouse, apple retailer toulouse, hier j'étais au caroussel et a la fnac des halles) rupture de stock complet et j'arrive enfin à l'avoir (via l'iMac 27'' de mon père) et elle  ne répond pas ni sur le mien ni sur le sien&#8230;!


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Désolé pour toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2010)

J'ai des problèmes de déconnexion quand les piles sont trop faibles (moins de 10% d'autonomie). Je les change et ça repart.


----------



## jps38 (2 Janvier 2010)

Shak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acquis la magic mouse avec le nouveau iMac 27'' mais je dois faire face à des problèmes de déconnexion intempestive.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



Plutôt que de créer un nouveau post, je me "branche" à celui-ci...

Ce matin, j'ai eu moi aussi (à deux reprises) ce problème de déconnexion intempestive de la Magic Mouse.

À chaque fois, la solution a été de brancher ma souris filaire et, _via_ l'option "configurer une souris bluetooth" présente dans la Préférence système "Souris", de re-jumeler la Magic Mouse avec mon iMac.

Je précise que les piles de ma Magic Mouse sont neuves (je les ai changées hier) et que mon iMac est un 20 pouces "early 2009" Intel Core2 Duo 2,66 Ghz.

Quelqu'un a une idée pour que ce dysfonctionnement gênant ne se reproduise plus ?


----------



## choumou (2 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce que c'est des piles rechargeable que vous utilisé?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est des piles rechargeable que vous utilisé?



En ce qui me concerne, c'est oui.


----------



## choumou (2 Janvier 2010)

Il faudrait voir avec les autres aussi, ça se trouve la Magic Mouse n'aime  pas trop les piles rechargeable.

Heu oui mais non en fait si iDuck utilise les piles rechargeable et qu'il n'a point de problèmes de ce côté là.


----------



## jps38 (2 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est des piles rechargeable que vous utilisé?



Pour ce qui me concerne, la réponse est "non"


----------



## philippech (9 Mars 2010)

Je vois que je ne suis pas seul,j'ai le même problème de deconnection depuis 2 ou 3 jours,jutilise la sourie avec des piles regargable et sur un Imac 27";J'ai tenté le re-jumelage  sans grand succès...Alors quoi SAV?!!


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

philippech a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas seul,j'ai le même problème de deconnection depuis 2 ou 3 jours,jutilise la sourie avec des piles regargable et sur un Imac 27";J'ai tenté le re-jumelage  sans grand succès...Alors quoi SAV?!!



Essaye d'abord avec des piles non rechargeable, si ça va toujours pas, avec un autre mac si possible, si non je vois pas, peut-être direction SAV.


----------



## Miguelino (9 Mars 2010)

Super cette nouvelle souris, moi qui hésitait à en prendre une au magasin l'autre jour. Je ne l'ai justement pas acheté parce que j'avais eu ce genre de problèmes avec mon ancienne souris bluetooth Apple, que - de guerre lasse - j'avais finalement remplacé par une logitech qui fonctionne depuis deux ans sans reproche et qui n'est vraiment pas gourmande en piles.

En fait, c'est vraiment embêtant ce genre de problème, et je compatis avec vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------

En fait pour apporter ma contribution, ce que je faisais, je débranchais tous les périphériques de ma machine, et je faisais un reset, (presser 5 secondes sur le bouton marche/arrêt de l'ordinateur) et je reconnectais ma souris.

Ca fonctionnait bien pendant un moment !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2010)

Je suis revenu aux piles non rechargeables et je n'ai plus le problème évoqué précédemment.


----------



## at0m (14 Mars 2010)

Alors moi j'ai découvert un truc surprenent si je pose mes 3 doigts  sur la souris, elle se déconecte. Pour info sous snow, avec  un dongle bluetooth et j'utilise better touch tool (enfin mm sans ca plante)


----------



## jeff3 (21 Juin 2010)

Petit up pour vous dire que j'ai aussi des problèmes de déconnexions avec des piles rechargeables (les piles d'origine n'auront duré que 3 semaines :rateau. Bon, je viens de mettre des 2700 mah au lieu des 2000, on va voir si ça change qqchose


----------



## Vladimok (27 Juillet 2010)

Moi aussi en ce moment la magic mouse ce déconnecte toute seule.
J'ai des piles normales.

Y a t-il, au vue des différent post, une solution ?????


----------



## mouwaie (22 Août 2010)

J'ai en quelques sortes le même problème.

Au départ, ma magic mouse allait très bien, no problem, puis "l'interrupteur" on/off a commencé a déconner et la souris se coupait toute seule. J'ai donc eu droit à une souris toute neuve (après 3 semaines d'attente). Donc j'ai une nouvelle magic mouse depuis 2 semaines et là j'ai exactement le même problème que vous. Sans raisons, la souris se déconnecte et la reconnecter est un vrai parcours du combattant...


----------



## Vladimok (22 Août 2010)

mouwaie a dit:


> J'ai en quelques sortes le même problème.
> 
> Au départ, ma magic mouse allait très bien, no problem, puis "l'interrupteur" on/off a commencé a déconner et la souris se coupait toute seule. J'ai donc eu droit à une souris toute neuve (après 3 semaines d'attente). Donc j'ai une nouvelle magic mouse depuis 2 semaines et là j'ai exactement le même problème que vous. Sans raisons, la souris se déconnecte et la reconnecter est un vrai parcours du combattant...



Avez-vous une borne airport extreme ou express ?


----------



## oznico (22 Août 2010)

pensez au wifi et a changer de canal ça peut aider j'ai eut se probleme avec une souris logitech qui arretée pas de se deconnecter et finalement en changeant de canal de ma box aucun probleme.


----------



## lolakian (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, utilisent un écran externe avec leur portable, je conseille de laisser leur portable ouvert, la connexion avec la souris est bie meilleure. C'est bête mais c'est une réalité


----------



## Adol (15 Novembre 2010)

Ma magic mouse "plante" l'iMac 21,5 i5 -l'écran se fige- et pourtant les piles sont encore bien chargées (&#8800; 50%). Je fais reset comme Miguelino, la souris avec piles rechargées à bloc se re-connnecte sans problème. Que faire : abandonner les piles rechargeables apple ? Y a-t-il une manip à faire avec MagicPrefs ? SAV ?
Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2010)

Adol a dit:


> Y a-t-il une manip à faire avec MagicPrefs ?



Arrêter de l'utiliser ?


----------



## Adol (16 Novembre 2010)

J'ai téléchargé MagicPrefs par anticipation car un autre fil citait ce logiciel pour corriger je ne sais plus quel pb avec la magic mouse. Mais je ne m'en sers pas : trop de possibilités pour mon utilisation personnelle. Précisions : mon mac, les batteries, le chargeur apple sont neufs (2 mois). C'est un peu rageant de perdre le travail sans comprendre pourquoi. J'ai un autre mac (G5 juillet 2010) dont la souris fonctionne normalement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2010)

Ces utilitaires ne corrigent pas de problème avec la Magic Mouse. Ils ne font qu'étendre les fonctionnalités tactiles de la souris.

Ce que tu peux faire déjà est d'essayer d'autres piles, non rechargeables par exemple, pour voir si ça fait pareil.

Si c'est le cas, le problême vient de tes piles.


----------



## Adol (22 Novembre 2010)

J'ai utilisé des piles non rechargeables et ma magicMouse a planté l'ordi. J'ai changé de souris en utilisant une souris à boule dont je ne me servais plus : l'ordi a planté. L'Apple care m'a fait faire une série de manips avec ma magic mouse : reset 20" avec ordi débranché, puis réinitialisation et "nettoyage"(mise en marche avec commande+alt+P+R) et réparations des autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque. Je croise les doigts&#8230;
A +


----------



## fabguitare (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si ça pourra vous aider, mais j'ai trouvé par hasard la solution à mon problème de déconnexion intempestive de ma magic mouse : 
j'avais un clavier sans fil PC, dont le récepteur était branché sur un des ports USB de mon Macbook, et depuis que je l'ai débranché, la souris fonctionne parfaitement!!!

Donc, je pense que si vous avec d'autres périphériques sans fil connectés à votre ordinateur, commencez par les débrancher afin de savoir si le problème vient d'un défaut de fabrication, ou d'un conflit périphérique!

Salutazione!


----------



## Adol (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, merci pour l'info. Mais, mon souci ne semble pas venir de la souris comme je le pensais initialement. Je n'ai que le clavier et la souris connectés wifi. J'en ai parlé dans le topic kernel panic et autorisations étranges.


----------



## thibvdb (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Les solutions suivantes n'ont pas fonctionnées pour moi:

Un ré appareillage Bluetooth
Mettre des piles non rechargeable plutôt que des piles rechargeables
Changer de canal le WiFi

La solution que j'ai trouvée pour mon cas est la suivante:

Activer l'option "Visible" pour le bluetooth sur mon Mac Mini

Cette solution fonctionne bien pour moi. Je me faisait déconnecter 2-3 fois par heure et maintenant je n'ai plus de problème. 

J'indique cette solution car je ne l'ai pas vu sur le forum et peut être que cela pourrait être utile à quelqu'un!!!


----------



## DG1 (11 Février 2011)

J'avais le même problème avec ma Magic Mouse...  Les piles ont tendances à se déplacer à l'intérieur. C'est pas énorme comme espace mais c'est assez pour que la pile perde un instant sa connection. Maintenant, j'ai inséré un morceau de papier que j'ai replié sous la plaquette afin d'empêcher les piles de bouger et du coup plus de problème de déconnection. C'est assez simple et ça ne coûte rien de l'essayer. À vous de voir.


----------



## Fennec72 (23 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi&#8201;?
À vrai dire, je n'en suis pas sûr :

je n'avais pas testé la magic mouse depuis plusieurs semaines, quand je l'ai reprise en main ce matin : entre temps, ces derniers jours, 2 évènements on eu lieu qui peuvent avoir résolu le problème :

 j'ai changé de FAI et je suis passé d'une neufbox (pas evolution) en « WiFi g » à une freebox revolution avec le « WiFi n »

 j'ai appliqué la mise à jour Mac OS X 10.6.7

Est-ce un simple changement de canal ou de norme WiFi&#8201;?

Est-ce la correction d'un bug non documenté par Apple (comme c'est déjà arrivé par le passé)&#8201;?


----------



## ndigard (22 Juillet 2011)

Je relance le truc. 

Moi aussi j'ai eu des prob de déconnexion intempestive. La souris se déconnecte toutes les 5 secondes... Insupportable. (piles non rechargeables)

J'ai donc essayé l'idée du petit papier entre les piles et le capot et ça marche super (depuis 15minutes).


----------



## Arthur75 (21 Octobre 2011)

ndigard a dit:


> Je relance le truc.
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai eu des prob de déconnexion intempestive. La souris se déconnecte toutes les 5 secondes... Insupportable. (piles non rechargeables)
> 
> J'ai donc essayé l'idée du petit papier entre les piles et le capot et ça marche super (depuis 15minutes).



Ca consiste en quoi exactement ?

J'ai moi aussi le problème, avec la souris et maintenant aussi le clavier (moins souvent) et pourtant piles neuves ....

Sur un mac book pro utilisé fermé avec écran externe, vraiment énervant ...

Il y a-t-il moyen d'ajouter une sorte de récepteur blutoooth externe plus puissant ou quelque chose ?


----------



## riggs62 (16 Décembre 2011)

idem ici, pas de prob depuis 6 mois et ca fait 2 fois que cela m'arrive... la seule difference c'est que depuis une ou 2 semaines je suspend l'activité du mac (imac 27) alors qu'avant je mettais simplement une veille d'ecran...

j'ai de la chance car j'ai le trackpad a l'appui, donc il me suffit d'aller dans la barre de menu/souris et cliquer sur connecter, et elle se reconnecte toute seule....

je ne pense pas que cela vienne des piles car avant ca fonctionnait tres bien (piles + chargeur apple), j'ai un gros doute sur la remise en route de l'ordi apres une suspension d'activite......


----------



## Fennec72 (16 Décembre 2011)

riggs62 a dit:


> idem ici, pas de prob depuis 6 mois et ca fait 2 fois que cela m'arrive... la seule difference c'est que depuis une ou 2 semaines je suspend l'activité du mac (imac 27) alors qu'avant je mettais simplement une veille d'ecran...
> 
> j'ai de la chance car j'ai le trackpad a l'appui, donc il me suffit d'aller dans la barre de menu/souris et cliquer sur connecter, et elle se reconnecte toute seule....
> 
> je ne pense pas que cela vienne des piles car avant ca fonctionnait tres bien (piles + chargeur apple), j'ai un gros doute sur la remise en route de l'ordi apres une suspension d'activite......



Chez moi, la magic mouse se déconnecte régulièrement mais un double clic sur la magic mouse la réveille.

Bizarre...


----------



## jpultra (16 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un iMac*21, j'utilise la Magic Mouse et le Trackpad connecté en tout temps (le trackpad pour moi et la Souris pour mon fils) sans avoir de soucis majeurs.
Des bugs me sont arrivés, bien sûr&#8201;!
Et dans ces cas-là, la solution pour rétablir la connexion est souvent de redémarrer l'ordinateur.
J'utilise les piles Duracell rechargeables avec le chargeur de 15 minutes (un peu cher, mais tellement pratique).
Un soir, mon clavier Bluetooth ne pouvait plus saisir du texte, j'ai essayé plein de choses, rien n'y faisait. Bref, je suis allé me coucher et le lendemain matin en redémarrant mon ordinateur, tout était revenu normal&#8201;!
Dès que ça décroche, je commence par recharger les piles et si nécessaire &#9096; &#8984; &#9167; 
Mon iMac est en veille quasiment tout le temps, en fait, je l'éteins quelquefois ou lors de mes dépannages pour remettre la machine en ordre ! 
En passant, le Trackpad est vraiment super, essayez-le, vous verrez !!


----------



## totoffff (21 Décembre 2011)

Alors moi c'est justement le trackpad qui se déconnecte assez souvent 

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution


Macmini 10.7 + clavier et Trackpad sans fils


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors moi il m'est arrivé une grosse frayeur hier soir. J'avais déjà eu des petites déconnexions de quelques secondes mais plus rien depuis que j'avais changé les piles.

Mais hier soir, la souris n'a plus du tout été reconnue alors qu'il restait environ 15 % de niveau (à ce propos les piles se déchargent extrêmement vite chez moi alors que je ne me sers du mac que 8h par jour au grand max). C'était d'autant plus embêtant que j'étais en plein travail,  et je n'avais aucune souris de secours à proximité (ma très vieille logitech usb que j'utilise sous windows avait aussi des piles déchargées, et je ne suis pas certain qu'elle soit "plug and play" sous mac :rateau: ). Bref j'ai bien failli devoir user de l'arrêt forcé via les raccourcis claviers (que tout le monde ne connait pas forcément) et le bouton d'interruption.

Heureusement au bout de la quatrième tentative de reconnexion, ça a marché. :sleep:

Mais bon j'espère que ça ne me fera pas le coup deux fois, quand on bosse et qu'on se retrouve bloqué sans rien faire, c'est TRES embêtant.


----------



## totoffff (15 Avril 2012)

Je remonte le post mon problème de déconnexion du trackpad venait de fait qu'il y du jeu avec les piles, j'ai rajouté une petite rondelle pour les maintenir en place et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. pas top l'assemblage


----------



## jpultra (22 Avril 2012)

Moi, j'ai la Magic mouse et le Trackpad sur le même iMac 21 pouces et oui, chez moi, elle se déconnecte, je recharge les piles et rien n'y fait. Je redémarre et tout se remet en place. Le problème est sporadique. Apple Care semble limité dans ces petites problématiques...


----------



## totoffff (22 Avril 2012)

Essaye de les secouer, la magic mousse et le track pad hein  pour voir si les piles n'ont pas de jeu


----------



## Vladimok (22 Avril 2012)

Moi, une chose de nouveau (Je n'ai pas de déconnexion) par contre au démarrage, le magic trackpad mets bien 45 secondes au ce connecté. Egalement quand je connecte un autre périphérique bluetooh le magic trackpad perd la tête, mouvement incontrôlable du pointeur souris.
Obliger t'éteindre et rallumer le trackpad.


----------



## Jacques L (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous. Je n'ai pas de problème de déconnections et les fonctions souris (le déplacement du curseur, la fonction molette haut-bas et le clic droit) sont OK, c'est le côté "magic" qui pêche, quand je tape avec deux doigts pour voir tous les bureaux ouverts ça ne marche pas vraiment à tout les coups, alors je reviens aux raccourcis clavier ou au trackpad. Et quand ça refuse de fonctionner c'est pour un bon bout de temps, et puis ça revient   Quelqu'un a un problème semblable?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Juillet 2013)

Donc ...
après lecture des posts précédents peut on en déduire que le problème de DECONNEXION de souris Bluetooth trouve son origine principalement dans des FAUX CONTACTS au niveau des piles dans la souris ? :sleep:


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (26 Juillet 2013)

Ca métonnerait. Car j'ai beau la secouer dans tous les sens, la souris ne se deconnecte jamais. C'est totalement aléatoire.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (26 Juillet 2013)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Ca métonnerait. Car j'ai beau la secouer dans tous les sens, la souris ne se deconnecte jamais. C'est totalement aléatoire.



Je rectifie alors:


Donc ...
après lecture des posts précédents peut on en déduire que le problème de DECONNEXION de CERTAINES souris Bluetooth trouve son origine principalement dans des FAUX CONTACTS au niveau des piles dans la souris ?


----------



## Jacques L (27 Juillet 2013)

Franchement, je ne crois pas à un faux contact, ce ne sont pas comme souvent dans les petits appareils de ce genre de simples languettes qui assurent le contact, mais des plots montés sur ressort. S'il y a faux contact, il serait interne, mais aucun fil ni pièce mobile http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Magic+Mouse+Teardown/1240/1 chez moi la déconnection est souvent liée à la distance de la souris (<1m) ou à l'usure des piles.
Assez bizarrement après avoir fait un reset SMC elle semble mieux fonctionner, mais c'est peut-être temporaire, puisqu'elle fonctionne toujours mieux après un redémarrage :mouais:


----------



## Mimsyou (2 Août 2013)

J'avais aussi ce problème avec ma Magic mouse qui ce déconnecter au bout de 2h.. parfois de mini blocage donc j'ai changer les piles puis dans le sur le mac j'ai était dans les réglage, connectivité j'ai sélectionné ma souris puis "oublié ce périphérique" puis je l'ai reconnecter ce que l'on appelle un re-jumelage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

Mimsyou a dit:


> J'avais aussi ce problème avec ma Magic mouse qui ce déconnecter au bout de 2h.. parfois de mini blocage donc j'ai changer les piles puis dans le sur le mac j'ai était dans les réglage, connectivité j'ai sélectionné ma souris puis "oublié ce périphérique" puis je l'ai reconnecter ce que l'on appelle un re-jumelage.



Oui ... chez ceux qui, comme moi, ont plusieurs Macs, il peut arriver qu'un périphérique (trackpad ou souris) se retrouve jumelé au "mauvais" mac .... cela m'est arrivé (naturellement, mon fils, qui s'est "emparé" de mon trackpad, a bien du à un moment où un autre cliquer quelque part pour confirmer son forfait, mais bien sûr il ne s'en souvenait plus ....)


----------



## macadikt (12 Novembre 2013)

J'avais ce même *pb de déconnection intempestive de la magic mouse*. *Ce pb a disparu depuis que j'ai plié un papier *(sur lui même afin de l'épaissir) et que je l'ai placé entre piles et capot.

Juste avant j'avai testé de secouer la souris et de voir si ça la déconnectait. C'était le cas donc technique du papier...


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2013)

macadikt a dit:


> J'avais ce même *pb de déconnection intempestive de la magic mouse*. *Ce pb a disparu depuis que j'ai plié un papier *(sur lui même afin de l'épaissir) et que je l'ai placé entre piles et capot.
> 
> Juste avant j'avai testé de secouer la souris et de voir si ça la déconnectait. C'était le cas donc technique du papier...



Quand on a la bonne taille de piles ou d'accus, ce problème n'existe pas.  Donc, dans ce domaine, il faut éviter d'acheter des no name.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Novembre 2013)

macadikt a dit:


> J'avais ce même *pb de déconnection intempestive de la magic mouse*. *Ce pb a disparu depuis que j'ai plié un papier *(sur lui même afin de l'épaissir) et que je l'ai placé entre piles et capot.
> 
> Juste avant j'avai testé de secouer la souris et de voir si ça la déconnectait. C'était le cas donc technique du papier...



J'avais une magic mouse qui n'avait rien, mais alors rien de magique.
A l'usage, une catastrophe. Déconnexions très nombreuses, re-connexions rapides avec un clic droit, mais bon, la cata...
Remise dans sa boîte, la Magic. Retour à la souris USB à roulette. Moins belle, mais marche mieux...
Et là, aujourd'hui, je tombe sur ton message. Je me dis, encore un truc qui va pas marcher. Et puis, quoi mettre comme papier, du 180g, du PQ?
Bon, va pour le 180grammes.
Et ben, ça marche. 
Merci macadikt. Faut faire breveter ta solution...



Locke a dit:


> Quand on a la bonne taille de piles ou d'accus, ce problème n'existe pas.  Donc, dans ce domaine, il faut éviter d'acheter des no name.


J'ai eu le pb depuis le début, avec les piles d'origine, puis avec d'autres piles de différentes marques.
En regardant mieux, les piles insérées dans la Magic ne sont pas très bien maintenues.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2013)

Dans une Magic Mouse, il n'y a pas de contact plié, mais un contact poussoir pour justement s'adapter à une éventuelle différence de taille...





...et la pression est très forte pour le maintien de tout type de piles ou accumulateurs.


----------



## Jacques L (23 Novembre 2013)

Je ne vais donner raison ni aux uns ni aux autres :rateau: mais sans papier ni piles spécial calibre, depuis Maverick ma souris fonctionne sans plus faire d'histoires


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> Je ne vais donner raison ni aux uns ni aux autres :rateau: mais sans papier ni piles spécial calibre, depuis Maverick ma souris fonctionne sans plus faire d'histoires



Ben moi je me demande si on parle de la même Magic Mouse.  Et pas d'un produit dérivé d'un pays inconnu.  Et oui c'est possible de tomber sur des piles plus courtes, en particulier celles vendues à bas prix avec comme référence *1er Prix*.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Novembre 2013)

C'est bien possible qu'il y ait des piles plus courtes, mais le système de contact a ressorts me semble capable de venir à bout de ce genre de différences, je pense davantage pour ceux qui ont ressenti une amélioration de fonctionnement en rajoutant de l'épaisseur, c'est que ça favorise un contact dans l'épaisseur de la souris. Il m'est déjà arrivé d'être obligé de mettre un carton pour avoir un bon contact pour une carte sur une machine, peut-être est-ce le même genre de chose ici ?


----------



## JphD33 (26 Novembre 2013)

J'avais aussi ce problème de freeze de ma Magic Mouse, sous Windows...en fait en regardant le driver Apple Mouse, j'ai découvert une case cochée "autoriser l'ordinateur à éteindre ce périphérique pour économiser lénergie". 
De fait, si on arrête d'utiliser la souris, le systéme l'éteint. Il faut donc rallumer la magic mouse pour qu'elle fonctionne de nouveau...En décochant léconomie dénergie, cela semble fonctionner normalement. Sous OSX, cela existe peut être aussi ?


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2013)

JphD33 a dit:


> J'avais aussi ce problème de freeze de ma Magic Mouse, sous Windows...en fait en regardant le driver Apple Mouse, j'ai découvert une case cochée "autoriser l'ordinateur à éteindre ce périphérique pour économiser lénergie".
> De fait, si on arrête d'utiliser la souris, le systéme l'éteint. Il faut donc rallumer la magic mouse pour qu'elle fonctionne de nouveau...En décochant léconomie dénergie, cela semble fonctionner normalement. *Sous OSX, cela existe peut être aussi ?*



Ben non, uniquement que pour les disques durs. Si freeze il y a, pour la Magic Mouse, c'est un problème de Bluetooth.


----------



## couceiro (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait comme "Choumou" a dit, un rejumelaje de ma "Magic Mouse" et ça marche!
_Préférences système/bluetooth/cliquer sur la croix pour supprimer la souris_ ---- ensuite jumeler souris.
Bonne chance!


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2013)

Bon, je vois que je ne suis pas seul avec ce soucis. Mes deux mac qui utilisent une souris Apple ont le même soucis. C'est vraiment de la daube cette souris 

Je suis obligé de revenir a une souris a boule, je n'ai rien d'autre sou la main. Galère


----------



## Paparems (12 Janvier 2014)

salut à tous,
je relance ce sujet car je possède un iMac de 2011 et comme tout le monde j'avais des problèmes avec ma Magic Mouse livrée avec (déconnexion, etc.).
Après avoir regardez à gauche à droite sur le net, j'ai trouvé une solution, en mode D je l'avoue, mais qui marche parfaitement chez moi 

Dans un premier temps je vous conseil d'utiliser des piles non rechargeable qui ont généralement une tension au-dessus des piles rechargeables (se rapprocher au mieux d'une tension de 1,5V).
Et avec ces piles, ajouter un morceau de matière mole (j'ai utilisé du caoutchouc de 3 mm d'épaisseur environ pour ma part) au milieu (vers le moins des piles) permettant d'appuyer en permanence sur les deux piles pour maintenir le contact même si la souris est malmenée !

Astuce pour le placement : Enlever les deux piles, placer le morceau mou au milieu et insérer les piles en forçant (plus c'est dur plus le contact sera "solide") en restant raisonnable.

Pour moi depuis que j'ai fait manip, la reconnaissance plus rapide quand je l'allume et plus aucune déconnexion sauf si je la déplace loin du mon iMac, le pied quoi 

En espérant vous aider


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2014)

Paparems a dit:


> salut à tous,
> je relance ce sujet car je possède un iMac de 2011 et comme tout le monde j'avais des problèmes avec ma Magic Mouse livrée avec (déconnexion, etc.).
> Après avoir regardez à gauche à droite sur le net, j'ai trouvé une solution, en mode D je l'avoue, mais qui marche parfaitement chez moi
> 
> ...


Curieux bidouillage. 

J'ai beau faire exprès de faire tomber de 10 cm ma Magic Mouse, désolé, mais je n'ai aucun problème de contact. Quand on regarde bien, ce sont des contacts poussoirs qui assurent déjà une bonne pression et maintien des piles dans leur logement.

Et le pire, je n'utilise que accumulateurs _(dites piles rechargeables)_ depuis des années, en fait depuis 2010.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (13 Janvier 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Ca métonnerait. Car j'ai beau la secouer dans tous les sens, la souris ne se deconnecte jamais. C'est totalement aléatoire.





Locke a dit:


> Curieux bidouillage.
> 
> J'ai beau faire exprès de faire tomber de 10 cm ma Magic Mouse, désolé, mais je n'ai aucun problème de contact. Quand on regarde bien, ce sont des contacts poussoirs qui assurent déjà une bonne pression et maintien des piles dans leur logement.
> 
> Et le pire, je n'utilise que accumulateurs _(dites piles rechargeables)_ depuis des années, en fait depuis 2010.




Je pense la même chose et je m'autoquote pour l'occasion. Je n'ai jamais réussi à désactiver volontairement la souris et le fait de devoir marteler le clic à chaque démarrage me fait d'avantage penser à un problème logiciel que matériel...

En tout cas si c'est un faux contact c'est franchement vicieux


----------



## Jacques L (13 Janvier 2014)

Eh les copains ! vous ne croyez pas qu'il puisse y avoir des souris qui ont des problèmes et d'autres pas ? je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de contact avec des piles rechargeables ou non et vu les ressorts des contacts, je ne comprends pas trop... Mais quand un participant au forum explique qu'il a mis une cale et que maintenant ça marche, je lui dit bravo, j'imagine qu'il n'a pas mis la cale pour faire joli, mais qu'il a utilisé cet expédient en désespoir de cause.Je ne sais pas si vous avez regardé à l'intérieur, il y en a du matos... et  il n'est pas impossible que les diverses cales évoquées ici ou là  exerces une pression latérale qui favorise un contact défectueux...

Ceci dit cette souris est géniale, mais j'ai eu des périodes où le curseur par moments devenait tellement lent qu'elle devenait inutilisable, au point que je l'avais mise de côté, et je l'ai réessayée et depuis des mois elle fonctionne parfaitement, allez comprendre


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (18 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous,

Bon chez moi le problème empire. J'avais des déconnexions de temps en temps mais il suffisait de "bouriner" sur le clic pour que la souris se reconnecte. La ça fait deux fois en une semaine que ça ne marche plus et que je me vois contraint de redémarrer le mac pour que la magic mouse soit de nouveau reconnue...


----------



## Jacques L (18 Juillet 2014)

Si tu es forcé de redémarrer c'est un peu trop hard&#8239; tu as essayé de la retirer des périphérique bluetoth et de la réinstller complètement&#8239;?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (19 Juillet 2014)

Il faudrait, mais je n'ai plus de souris USB "classique" :rateau:

Je pense aller m'en acheter une demain, le tout premier prix, histoire d'en avoir une de secours le cas échéant...


----------



## Jacques L (19 Juillet 2014)

Je te propose plutôt de la garder en la réinstllant à partir de zéro&#8239;


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (19 Juillet 2014)

Oui mais pour la réinstaller, il me faut une autre souris pour au moins naviguer dans les paramètres bluetooth non ?


----------



## Jacques L (19 Juillet 2014)

je n'avais pas vu que tu avais un imac, alors je pensais à un trackpad&#8239; essaie d'en emprunter une, c'st pas rare ces petites bêtes là&#8239;


----------



## dapi (24 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on a la bonne taille de piles ou d'accus, ce problème n'existe pas.  Donc, dans ce domaine, il faut éviter d'acheter des no name.


Je relance à mon tour ce poste, car ma Magic Mouse ne fonctionnait plus, et je l'ai réparé en mettant des piles de bonne taille. Mais contrairement à ce qui est dit par Locke, il n'y a pas que les no name qui posent problème, ça m'est arrivé avec des Energizer.


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2015)

dapi a dit:


> ça m'est arrivé avec des Energizer


Cette marque respecte la taille minimum des normes. Je me suis penché sur ce problème et cela vient plus du fait d'un mauvais retour des contacts poussoirs _(ressorts)_ que de la taille des piles ou accumulateurs. Depuis plus de 20 ans je n'ai jamais eu et vu un tel problème avec la taille.


----------



## totoffff (24 Juillet 2015)

La taille des piles, pas mal ...


----------



## dapi (27 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Cette marque respecte la taille minimum des normes. Je me suis penché sur ce problème et cela vient plus du fait d'un mauvais retour des contacts poussoirs _(ressorts)_ que de la taille des piles ou accumulateurs. Depuis plus de 20 ans je n'ai jamais eu et vu un tel problème avec la taille.


Effectivement, jamais un appareil ne m'avait posé problème, et je m'était jamais soucier de la marque des piles pour ma souris (acheté en 2010), avant tout récemment. Une usure des poussoirs doit peut être expliquer cela, je vais essayer de creuser ça.


----------



## Jonnybigoude (12 Avril 2016)

Salut Je viens de tester un truc qui a l'air de marcher : j'ai enlevé la trappe en alu du compartiment des piles...
A voir chez vous.


----------



## araf (13 Septembre 2017)

bon pour votre gouverne j'ai trouvé le problème... c'est soit qu'un voisin a lui aussi une Magic Mouse ou un appareil qui fait interférence pvrcequ'il a été configuré au même moment que votre bien aimée Magic Mouse ...la solution qui marche et je dis bien qui marche pour les MM1 à piles est d'effacer le fichier Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/preferences/com.apple.bluetooth.plist et de redémarrer et de reconfigurer sa souris et ses périphériques bluetooth... normalement on vous demande votre mot de passe de session et après ça plus de problème....si votre souris n'est pas détectée au démarrage utiliser une souris filaire pour faire la manip mais ça MARCHE après deux ans à essayer de me servir de ma Magic Mouse 1 et subir les déconnexions toutes les 10 secondes j'ai enfin LA SOLUTION

et n'essayez jamais de connecter un périphérique que vous ne connaissez pas.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2017)

J'avais ces jours-ci des problèmes de déconnexion à répétition.

J'ai ouvert le compartiment à piles et fait tourner les piles (piles non rechargeables). Le problème a (momentanément ?) disparu.


----------



## pampelune (17 Août 2019)

Si ça peut en aider certains, j'ai mis de l'alu et ça semble marcher 

https://www.cadeboite.fr/mac/magic-mouse-solution-deconnexion-bluetooth-mac/


----------



## covid21 (30 Juin 2021)

Même problème très agaçant (et décevant pour un mac), que j'ai fini par résoudre: défaut de conception du boîtier de piles qui coupe très brièvement les contacts (car les piles ne sont pas bien calées), et déconnecte la souris. J'ai placé une petite cale conductrice (1 mm d'épaisseur) entre les contacts négatifs de la souris et les bornes négatives des piles. Plus de soucis !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2021)

covid21 a dit:


> J'ai placé une petite cale conductrice (1 mm d'épaisseur) entre les contacts négatifs de la souris et les bornes négatives des piles. Plus de soucis !


Voilà pourquoi certains (post #80 ) suggéraient de mettre un peu d'aluminum. L'idée est la même.


----------



## Christian888 (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 
J'ai résolu le problème de déconnection de ma souris. Ce sont les lames (+) qui sont défaillantes. A la longue, lorsque l'on remet les piles en place, on pousse peut être un peu fort pour que la pile trouve sa place et ça a pour effet de déformer ou d'enfoncer légèrement la lamelle. Résultat, la pile n'est plus maintenue correctement.
De plus le (+) des piles n'est pas très proéminent...
J'ai donc réglé le problème en mettant une goutte d'étain sur le (+) de la pile pour rehausser le plot. Pas besoin d'en mettre trop. Tout juste pour que la pile n'aie plus de jeu.


----------



## Icosi (13 Avril 2022)

Shak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acquis la magic mouse avec le nouveau iMac 27'' mais je dois faire face à des problèmes de déconnexion intempestive.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
En ce qui me concerne c'était un problème lié aux piles qui se sont légèrement décalées de leur emplacement …

J'ai eu ces soucis de déconnexion de la Magic Mouse 2, ça s'est arrangé comme comme ceci :
J'ai éteint ma souris, je l'ai tourné à l'envers et tout en appuyant sur le clic je l'ai tapoté contre ma cuisse pour replacer les piles à l'endroit. Et ça fonctionne j'ai plus de soucis de déconnexions de ma Magic Mouse 2.


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2022)

Icosi a dit:


> Et ça fonctionne j'ai plus de soucis de déconnexions de ma Magic Mouse 2


Non, les piles ou accus c'est dans la Magic Mouse 1, pas dans la Magic Mouse 2 qui se recharge par le dessous.


----------



## Icosi (13 Avril 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, les piles ou accus c'est dans la Magic Mouse 1, pas dans la Magic Mouse 2 qui se recharge par le dessous.


Oui c'est une batterie en tout cas ça à remis quelque chose en place dans la souris


----------

